# Attempt to Create a KY Meeting



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

Figured I'd gauge the reaction of people on here. In the past I've talked to people about trying and doing physical meetings as a club. Nothing really came out of fruition mainly because I don't think anybody really knew how to approach it. That being said I wish to bring the subject up again. I do not think this is something we can do via monthly meetings, but perhaps its something we might be able to do a few times a year.

I would be more inclined gearing the meeting to include all amphibian enthusiasts. Perhaps if we were able to get guest speakers to come we can use library meeting rooms to hold our meetings. Just FYI I have looked at the Library here in Frankfort as I feel it is a good location roughly between Louisville and Lexington (I'm totally open to having a floating meeting spot). I'm open to suggestions and please let me know if such a thing would interest you and if not why. I think the hardest part right now is everybody is spread throughout the state making finding an agreeable meeting point difficult.

Thanks for your time.

Also I have a group page https://www.facebook.com/groups/126088257401864/ . Right now there is only 25 members including me, hopefully some of you all will be interested as well.


----------



## J&rreptiles (Jun 2, 2013)

My brother and I would definitely be interested, where located in Louisville, but would be willing to make a bit of a drive if necessary. Just lye me know a time and place


----------



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

J&rreptiles said:


> My brother and I would definitely be interested, where located in Louisville, but would be willing to make a bit of a drive if necessary. Just lye me know a time and place


Awesome, I'll make sure to post on here or in the KY Frogger page on here as well with any updates. I'm expecting the first meeting to be later in the year.


----------

